# A few photos



## The Fantastical (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2017)

so vibrant..cool


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 1, 2017)

Amazing  The vibrancy of the colours and the detail of each petal and the ladybird, well done Fantastical.


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you! Colour is all about being bold and vibrant.


----------



## PiP (Jan 1, 2017)

Your photos are amazing, FT! The colours are so vibrant


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you!!!  taken a long time but I am getting there!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 1, 2017)

Brilliantly gorgeous and absolutely sublime...


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 1, 2017)

How to make a photographer happy...


----------



## Gumby (Jan 1, 2017)

Simply stunning!


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 1, 2017)

Love your macro vision. You have a great eye and your focal points are really vivid. I hope you post some more!


----------



## TKent (Jan 1, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 1, 2017)

Great photos! Vibrant and alluring! : D


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## JacksonPoland (Mar 19, 2017)

Love all three! The second is really beautiful.


----------



## Jedi Knight Muse (Mar 28, 2017)

I really love that ladybug one! Very cool!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice work.... I'm a big fan of patterns and lighting so the first one is simplistically dramatic...very appealing... the ladybug shot is gorgeous.. the colors and patterns are, I think, well balanced as the ladybug and flower become visually symbiotic... beautiful...and the third shot... It's one of my favorite colors, red-orange... very nice...goes with everything too


----------

